# New Safety Policy



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2010)

Many have raised questions concerning our safety policy. The staff of ControlBooth have decided to institute a trial period of relaxation of current policy. The Internet is full of dangerous information about technical theater. The CB Staff have decided it is better to allow potentially dangerous topics to be discussed safely, rather than simply ignore them. By doing this, we ask the members of CB be responsible and police themselves. We will still edit any information that we consider unsafe. We ask if you see any unsafe practices being discussed you post the correct method and/or report the post. While we will now allow discussion on many previously banned topics, remember if you don't really know what you are doing, always consult a qualified professional.

The Safety Section in our TOS now reads:


> Safety Policy:
> Members of ControlBooth are ALWAYS encouraged to keep safety as a top priority. Forums are monitored by the CB Staff, but may not be able to react immediately. We reserve the right to edit or delete posts which we feel are unsafe, or discuss unsafe practices or materials. ControlBooth shall not be responsible for damage, injury or death resulting in any information posted on ControlBooth. When in doubt, always consult a qualified professional in person.


----------



## MNicolai (Apr 23, 2010)

Is there anything particular of recent that sparked this decision?


----------



## dvsDave (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing in particular, it's something we've been discussing for a long time.


----------



## cdub260 (Apr 23, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> Nothing in particular, it's something we've been discussing for a long time.



A looooonnng time.


----------



## Footer (Apr 23, 2010)

MNicolai said:


> Is there anything particular of recent that sparked this decision?



This has been a long time coming. One of the reasons the mods were added last year was to monitor the forum a bit more closely. With the mods keeping their areas under control we felt that we could loosen up a few of the restrictions. 

If you do feel something is wrong or is going down a wrong path, contact the mod of that given area and the senior team and ask them about it.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 23, 2010)

Recently there was a thread on flash pots. The answers here on CB were all delicately worded so as to not give away the too much information. I did a Google search and the number one hit was a frighteningly dangerous website telling you how to make your own flash powder... which just might get you sent to federal prison for a long time. There is a LOT of dangerous information just dumped out there on the internet. Ignoring it doesn't help. Through this change in policy we hope to do our part to make things better, by teaching safe practices. It's like the parent that never talks to their child about drugs, hoping the child will be protected by their innocence. Vs. The parent who teaches their child about drugs from a young age, so that their child will have the knowledge and courage to make good choices later. 

Remember that even though the rules are being relaxed we are NOT going to tolerate discussion on how to shoot 10' flames out of your stage or how to do human flight with home made equipment. Safety is still our number one concern and the answer to many questions will remain "consult a qualified professional".


----------



## Eboy87 (Apr 23, 2010)

dvsDave said:


> ControlBooth shall not be *not* responsible for damage,



I do hope this is a typo, and not the double negative it appears to be.


----------



## gafftaper (Apr 23, 2010)

Eboy87 said:


> I do hope this is a typo, and not the double negative it appears to be.



Yeah that was a typo, which I have now edited out of existence.


----------



## ScottT (Apr 25, 2010)

I really really really like this. I think it will allow us to be safer and educate more people on what to expect.


----------



## Anvilx (Apr 25, 2010)

YES!!! 
Knowledge is Power!


----------



## chris325 (Apr 25, 2010)

Out of curiosity, does this mean the possible introduction of a Rigging subforum in the near future?


----------



## Footer (Apr 25, 2010)

chris325 said:


> Out of curiosity, does this mean the possible introduction of a Rigging subforum in the near future?



Just like with props, makeup, and such, if the need arises, yes. Right now it falls under whichever dept. the rigging is for because the needs of each dept. are very different.


----------



## Pie4Weebl (Apr 27, 2010)

Its about time.


----------

